# 2014 MVBC Covered Bridge Tour



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

CBBT

Anybody else riding this? I did it two years ago, missed last year. Great ride, not too challenging. Scenic rural roads, covered bridges, well organized and supported, and not so many participants that you ever feel crowded. A great alternative to Portland's Providence Get Off Your Bike And Walk Across the Bridge Pedal happening on the same day.


----------

